# Dogs Drawings



## SiriusDesign (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm an artist drawing dogs and other animals  is here someone alike?

I tried to find in this forum something about drawing and painting, but only photos are here ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow I absolutely love it! Yeah I do pet portraits but nothing as stylish as that!


----------



## SiriusDesign (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you  I think its good idea to speak about pics here and show what we can make.
Actually I studied art 6 years and as a miniature schnauzer breeder couldn't draw much more than dogs 

I will try to post something else ... but first I must place it on server ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Just been on your website. Your pics are amazing. Well thats my little business venture out the window lol - oh well was good while it lasted....


----------



## SiriusDesign (Oct 13, 2008)

I made a little gallery here - so I will try to put some drawings there 

Pet Forums Community - SiriusDesign's Albums

I hope I putted it well... it was drawed for the world so all could enjoy what was only in my shelder. Now my freinds press me to publish these things and show them to the world, so I'm doing it


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Just been on your website. Your pics are amazing. Well thats my little business venture out the window lol - oh well was good while it lasted....


hey don't you put yourself down...never give up on your dreams.


----------



## SiriusDesign (Oct 13, 2008)

it's truth - it needs some training and a little work on yourself and you can learn a lot ... just send us some of your drawing - I could help you to say what to train and how  if you want of course


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

SiriusDesign said:


> it's truth - it needs some training and a little work on yourself and you can learn a lot ... just send us some of your drawing - I could help you to say what to train and how  if you want of course


I dont have a website yet unfortunately, the pics are on these links, yes I would appreciate any feedback 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/13883-animal-art.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/16567-pony-portrait-finally-finished.html


----------



## SiriusDesign (Oct 13, 2008)

It's not stupid at all! 
actualy you have very good proportions, very good light /dark and volume in order. It's very well done. I like very much the horse in frame - it has eye expression, its like alive.
I think youre very good! Keep up.
Now I must go with dogs, I will write more later ...

 happy I found this forum hehe


----------



## SiriusDesign (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi there, I finished my zebra 
It was wet yesterday, so I have to let it dry under books to make the paper streight... as always after aquarel 










Now I have order for bullmastiff as birthday present, but photos still didnt arrive, so I have little time to post the zebra from yesterday 

It's raining in Denmark... how its by you?


----------



## SiriusDesign (Oct 13, 2008)

... so chihuhua was born on paper yeasterday, finally dry and ready to be scanned


----------



## TheEccentricOne (Oct 13, 2008)

They are really good, Im trying to get off the ground at the moment, Ive done a couple of pictures for friends but not sure how to take it further, or whether im up to scratch!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

SiriusDesign said:


> I'm an artist drawing dogs and other animals  is here someone alike?
> 
> I tried to find in this forum something about drawing and painting, but only photos are here ...


what a beautifull drawing, i bet clueless will love it, she has cresties 


louise5031 said:


> Just been on your website. Your pics are amazing. Well thats my little business venture out the window lol - oh well was good while it lasted....


louise...SHURROP lol...ur drawing are brilliant to... i am deffo having you do my bullys for me once i get the money together soon, thats for sure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Your Drawings are fabulous - and Louise - DON'T put yourself down yours are Fab too- 
Now would anyone like to see my drawings??
They are limited to 'matchstick men!
regards
sue


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Now would anyone like to see my drawings??
> They are limited to 'matchstick men!
> regards
> sue


Go for it you never know it could be the modern modern art


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey Louise - CAREFUL - you may encourage me - Why I reckon I could win art competitions - providing I were judged with the pre-school entries!
regards
sue


----------



## SiriusDesign (Oct 13, 2008)

You should post your drawings, we are curious now 
But by the way - to be good is half of talent and the rest you have to learn anyway. Noone from artists just drawed the best thigs from itself and as soon as you know the basic things about light and shadows, volume and perspective, than is everything much easier!

And Louise - your drawings are very good, I already wrote you! Just continue and send next and next... I have a lot of drawings to do for the weekend ... but I love it


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

SiriusDesign. What did you / they use to build your website ?

it is likely that if you change you <img> declarations to include alt="" values, your page rank and thus google position is likely to increase. Im not saying this is going to help your venture 100 fold its just for the sake of changing


```
<A HREF="engermanshepherds.html">German Shepherds</A></LI>
```
into....

```
<A HREF="engermanshepherds.html" alt="German Shepards Drawings, Dog Art">German Shepherds</A></LI>
```
You could be appearing above others.

Also, as i have now become quite obsessed with your websites code....

You could add a meta tag to give the google spiders something to read.

```
<meta name="description" content="Dogs, Calendars, Pets, Pet Art, ANYTHING ELSE YOU WANT THIS SITE TO BE ASSOCIATED WITH"\>
```
Ahh, i just figured it out, you used Microsoft FrontPage. Sorry if you think this is critisism. I just thought id throw it out there and maybe help ya out a lil


----------



## SiriusDesign (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi thank you, I made in Frontpage, its easier than to work with script ...
Its ok, I'm used from my friend - he is programator and he is washing me up and down with these things  so I'm used for everything... but you know I'm graphic part of all projects and this I made myself, because he is so occupied working on other portal, so I couldnt ask him to make some css scripts for me... 
But I will put the seeking words, but the alt writing - if there are no pictures in menu, I think each one could open it...


----------

